# TiVo HD & HDXL replacement hard drives



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

Allright here we go.. I don't want to sound ghetto with this thread but I have a few drives i've been using for diagnostics and all are ready to go. Since they are already pre-formatted for various TiVo's I figured I'd put them up here in case someone that doesnt want to mess around with internal drives. If im breaking forum rules please LMK.

S3 TiVo HD:
sold2 x Stock 160gb drive (20 hours HD) $45 shipped
soldWD Blue Caviar 640gb (90 hours HD) $80 shipped
soldWD Black Caviar 750gb (105 hours HD) $80 shipped

S3 TiVo HD XL:
soldStock 1tb drive (150 hours HD) $90 shipped

These are ready to go, just take out your dead drive and swap and run guided setup. Have ebay credentials and can go through there if preferred.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would need to run Clear & Delete Everything, before you run Guided Setup, since they are from Tivos with different Service numbers.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> You would need to run Clear & Delete Everything, before you run Guided Setup, since they are from Tivos with different Service numbers.


It all depends....


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

ThAbtO said:


> You would need to run Clear & Delete Everything, before you run Guided Setup, since they are from Tivos with different Service numbers.


I'll make sure to tell buyers

The TiVo will detect a change in cable cards and will ask to do guided setup anyways

2 drives gone original post updated


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

farmermac said:


> I'll make sure to tell buyers
> 
> The TiVo will detect a change in cable cards and will ask to do guided setup anyways
> 
> 2 drives gone original post updated


I believe that it detects a change in crypto chip and then needs a C&DE.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

What are the voltage/current numbers listed on the label of the 750GB Caviar Black?


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

.55 amp @ 12v
.68 amp @ 5v


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

Just sold the 750gb to a member here. Have 2 160 replacement drives that no one will ever want


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

farmermac said:


> Just sold the 750gb to a member here. Have 2 160 replacement drives that no one will ever want


The 160GB drives can be reimaged and used in older boxes like the S2's. Can't see you getting $45/each for them, though.


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

That's an idea. I was using the other drives to test though and don't have an s2'to test the imaged drives with.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

farmermac said:


> That's an idea. I was using the other drives to test though and don't have an s2'to test the imaged drives with.


As long as you can verify that the drives are good, there won't be any issue with someone using them in an S2 box. Any time I get a new drive or pull one out of a Tivo I run the WD long drive test on it before it goes into another Tivo or on the shelf as a spare. The 160GB drives from the S3HD and the 320GB drives from the Premiere are nice upgrades for an S2 box with the right IDE to SATA adapter. I speak from experience.


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

Well all drives sold now. I have the hd and hdxl winmfs images saved in case anyone needs them. I'd be glad to email them.


----------

